# Is it a Bacopa ? Which?



## Aitite (Nov 17, 2007)

Can anyone identifie it, please.
It was bought in IKEA 
It's 10 cm. high.

Many thanks


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Bacopa carolina, I think.


----------



## Alex Ribeiro (Nov 25, 2004)

No way, this isn't B. caroliniana


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like Bacopa Australis that isn't getting enough light and has gotten a little leggy.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I just noticed you said IKEA. Do you mean IKEA as in the furniture store?


----------



## Aitite (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, in the furniture store IKEA in Spain
2 euros. Very cheap I think. They are in small transparent plastic, with a beautiful flowerpot.
You'll find pond plants and also Egeria densa (not for tropical acuariums).


----------



## Aitite (Nov 17, 2007)

I think Bacopa Caroliniana is,


----------



## Aitite (Nov 17, 2007)

Do you know this spanish Atlas? 
http://atlas.drpez.org/albums.php

It´s very good.


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

You have _Lysimachia nummularia_


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think your plant is _Lysimachia nummularia_.


----------



## Aitite (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes! Thank you!. 
It is Lysimachia nummularia Aurea 
I have confirmed it in http://atlas.drpez.org/Lysimachia-nummularia-Aurea

Many thanks again.


----------

